# Time Travel - My Grandparents' Poodle!



## Abbe gails Mom (Nov 8, 2012)

And the way Coco is looking at them, sending love as only a poodle can.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

*LEUllman*: Those photos are something to treasure!! What a Thanksgiving bonus, and now Coco's memory and legend lives on in cyberspace too. He does look like an over-sized mini at least. (Coincidentally, he's sporting the Dutch Clip a groomer wants to put Chagall in. Could that be an omen to do it?!) I can see your holiday was made even happier by a poodle, one in addition to Beau that is, and that's just delightful to hear.


----------



## AngelsMommy (Nov 3, 2012)

Love the photos! I fell in love with the poodles because of my Grandparents mpoo as well. She was the best dog ever! lol 

I recently was blessed with a spoo that reminds me so much of her personality and everything. I love my spoo, 

I wasn't even thinking but my mom mentioned the other day that the size that I was when I was around my Grandparents dog and the size of their dog is the same ratio that I am now to my spoo! Maybe that is why we seem to fit so well to me!  

Isn't it interesting how we are defined by things from our childhood that we are not even aware of. 


@Chagallsmom I think that Chagall would look so cute in that cut! I have seen pics of my mom and grandparents dogs in that cut and they were adorable!


----------



## kukukachoo (Jul 26, 2012)

What great photos. Coincidentally, my grandparents also had a poodle named Coco. My grandfather worked for CocaCola and that's where his name came from. Oh, how I would love to see a picture of him. That's so cool that you guys have these photos!


----------



## HerdingStdPoodle (Oct 17, 2012)

*Special Photos*

Thank you, Leullman, for sharing your special photos with us. Lovely Memories.
HerdingStdPoodle


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

OMG -- Coco is bringing back memories of my childhood dog, Pepper (the source of my name on this forum).

Pepper was my dog when I was about 10-13 back in the early 60's. Like Coco, he was an inbetween size and like Coco, he died of poisoning when he was young (only 2 years old). 

We got Pepper from a newspaper advertisement for "miniature poodles," so I always thought that he was a miniature. He was certainly smaller than our standard poodle who was his constant companion. Many years later when I was well into adulthood, I learned that anything over 15 inches is a standard poodle and that news came as quite a shock to me! Pepper was certainly over 15 inches--I'd guess that he was about 18 inches. So I was very surprised to discover that he did not fit into the definition of a miniature poodle!

The saddest event of my childhood was his death. Our next door neighbor's lawn was sprayed with insecticide and both Pepper and the neighbor's dog ate the grass and died a not very pleasant death. I cried my little eyes out.

Thanks for sharing about Coco. Love the photos!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Awesome photos. Isn't it wonderful to find these treasures?


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I love these photos! Is it just me, or is everything and everyone always so beautiful in older photos?


----------



## Poodlemama99 (Feb 12, 2010)

I am scanning photos now and found some of my first and second poodles I had as a little kid. So like 45 years ago. My first poodle baron looked like my Omar except the haircut was different and my parents clothes in the photos are hilarious. Gotta love the 60s and 70s. Haha


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Abbe gails Mom (Nov 8, 2012)

I think thats true, bitter sweet memories of things and people gone by.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

What great photos! My husband grew up with a poodle named Tina. Tina could do no wrong and was the reason he wanted a poodle as an adult, although Tina was a mini and I preferred larger dogs- he agreed to a standard. 

I have pictures of Tina, too. She also has that haircut! The pictures are also from the 1960's. I should scan a few and show you them. My husband got rid of tons of pictures from his childhood, but Tina still holds a place in his heart. She lived to be 16 years old.


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

outwest said:


> What great photos! My husband grew up with a poodle named Tina. Tina could do no wrong and was the reason he wanted a poodle as an adult, although Tina was a mini and I preferred larger dogs- he agreed to a standard.
> 
> I have pictures of Tina, too. She also has that haircut! The pictures are also from the 1960's. I should scan a few and show you them. My husband got rid of tons of pictures from his childhood, but Tina still holds a place in his heart. She lived to be 16 years old.


Post away! Maybe we should start a new thread, "Poodles from our Past."


----------

